# Increased PayPal Fees



## partsguy (Oct 9, 2016)

Just a heads up, PayPal has nearly doubled their fees. I'm not sure how long ago it happened, but I just noticed this. Companies don't bat an eye lid when it comes to making us pay fees on our money.


----------



## catfish (Oct 9, 2016)

USPS Money Orders !!!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2016)

Are you absolutely sure? Maybe the eBay fees?

*PayPal fees are always fair.*
Buying is free with us when you purchase in the U.S. When you sell with us, you get some of the most competitive rates in the business. It’s *2.9% + $0.30* per transaction. The proof is in the percentages below.


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 9, 2016)

I DON'T DO PAYPAL AND THAT'S THE GD REASON WHY RIGHT SCREW THEM ALL


----------



## mrg (Oct 9, 2016)

Money orders aren't free and what a pain to buy, mail, wait for delivery etc., PayPal is well worth the little fee they charge for the ease of use, quickness and protection, send a money order to a scammer here or elsewhere and see what recourse you have and isn't it still 3 %


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 9, 2016)

Papal looks to be the same, eBay fees vary depending on the category of item. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 9, 2016)

Same as it ever was.   


_There is a fee to send money as a personal payment using a debit card or credit card. The fee in the U.S. is 2.9% plus $0.30 USD of the amount you send. For example, if you send $100.00 USD by credit card, the fee would be $3.20 USD ($2.90 + $0.30). For personal payments, the sender can pay the fee or pass it on to the recipient. If the recipient doesn't want to pay the fee, they can choose not to accept the payment._


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 9, 2016)

Must have sold to someone out of the country and paid the currency exchange fees.


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 10, 2016)

partsguy said:


> Just a heads up, PayPal has nearly doubled their fees. I'm not sure how long ago it happened, but I just noticed this. Companies don't bat an eye lid when it comes to making us pay fees on our money.



Care to elaborate on your statement. The fees looks the same to me. On $100.00 the fees are $3.20.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 10, 2016)

On my calculations, the fee was double what it should have been 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 10, 2016)

Ok. Care to give specific details to support your claim.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 10, 2016)

Cash is always king (I send it in the mail all the time), check or MO second (although MO a pain like previously said), but seems everyone think Paypal is safer, sending F & F is about as safe as sending money in an envelop


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Remedial math class??? V/r Shawn


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Oct 10, 2016)

mrg said:


> Money orders aren't free and what a pain to buy, mail, wait for delivery etc., PayPal is well worth the little fee they charge for the ease of use, quickness and protection, send a money order to a scammer here or elsewhere and see what recourse you have and isn't it still 3 %



Agreed!


----------



## mrg (Oct 10, 2016)

You see something, you want it, you PayPal, they ship, you get it, put it on the bike and ride, all in the same time it takes for seller just to get your check!, man that was easy!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 10, 2016)

rideahiggins said:


> Care to elaborate on your statement. The fees looks the same to me. On $100.00 the fees are $3.20.




Gawd, that much ($3.20) for a $100 transaction! No wonder every CA here wants PP sent as friends and family. Look how much they'll save. ...


----------



## frankster41 (Oct 11, 2016)

I will gladly pay for the convenience of it any time. That's pennies on the dollar!!
PayPal is a great service!!!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 12, 2016)

I see it as you have pay to play, and pp is there to let you play. I agreed to sell someone a $40. Part via a MO, two weeks later the buyer decided to not want it, just a waste of time all the while I'm expecting a payment.


----------



## Boris (Oct 12, 2016)

666


----------



## vincev (Oct 12, 2016)

I gladly pay the tiny 3% to protect my transaction.lol to save a few pennies ya might lose the  whole transaction.SMH


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 3, 2018)

fees! I don't got to pay no stinkin' fees! i'll send it as 'mi amigo'....


----------

